# leave vhi during policy



## lilmsme (28 Sep 2012)

Hi I wonder can you help me i am with vhi for the past 5 years and i pay through salary deduction. 
My policy is up for renewal in april but at the moment im finding it very hard to make the payments. I have looked into joining laya and they would save me €100 a month which is alot for me. 
Im single with 2 kids i have a medical card but im afraid to not have health insurance incase something happened i wouldnt have the cash to pay up front for private care!! 
(ie, for a child to have there tonsils out in the public system the wait is 2 years)
I just want to reduce my payments every month.
I spoke to vhi and they said i cant do that unless im made redundant.


----------



## demoivre (28 Sep 2012)

I wouldn't expect that you can reduce payments to the VHI and maintain the same level of cover! You can, however, leave the VHI whenever you wish. Check the Health Insurance comparison section in hia.ie for the most suitable plan. hsf is worth checking out too imo.


----------



## snowyb (28 Sep 2012)

You can switch to a different provider during the year, but VHI will charge you a penalty for breach of contract.  The penalty charged is the health insurance levy (adult 285pa child 95pa)only for the remaining six months left on your policy, plus a fee of 50 euro per policy.  These charges would apply if you have had no claims since April 2012,  if you have had claims since April, VHI will charge you full premiums for the year.

It may still be worth your while switching, if the penalties overall are less than the 600 euro you would save with the new plan, provided you have not made any claims since April. 

www.hia.ie/consumer-information/switching/

www.hia.ie/consumer-information/cancelling/

www.hia.ie/consumer-information/faqs/#What is the community rating health insurance levy?

Snowyb


----------

